# Front Panel Audio and HDMI?



## hat (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a computer hooked up to a TV with HDMI for video and audio. Only problem is, I want to be able to plug headphones into the front panel connectors as well. I don't need to use the TV and the headphones at the same time, I just want to be able to plug the headphones into the front panel *and have it auto-detect... I am aware I can switch the "default device" in the Sound properties, but I'd much rather just plug and go*. I'd like to be able to use a microphone in this way as well (although that should be a different matter being a recording device not a playback device ??)


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 22, 2014)

hat said:


> I have a computer hooked up to a TV with HDMI for video and audio. Only problem is, I want to be able to plug headphones into the front panel connectors as well. I don't need to use the TV and the headphones at the same time, I just want to be able to plug the headphones into the front panel *and have it auto-detect... I am aware I can switch the "default device" in the Sound properties, but I'd much rather just plug and go*. I'd like to be able to use a microphone in this way as well (although that should be a different matter being a recording device not a playback device ??)



Why don't you assign different applications the output you want. i.e. Set Media Player to assign to front panel audio within the application itself.


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't want that, I simply want to plug in my headphones and have that auto detect as what I want to use by default when I plug them in.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 23, 2014)

hat said:


> I don't want that, I simply want to plug in my headphones and have that auto detect as what I want to use by default when I plug them in.



I see. I've had a few soundcards that have done that.  I believe it depends on the drivers on your soundcard / integrated audio. More than likely yours doesn't have that feature.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2014)

Doesn't work. Unless you switch it every time and even then it will switch randomly. Its a pain.  Ether get a headphone out for your tv (optical/RCA) or a AVR.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 23, 2014)

at home i have that when i switch to my LED HDTV in the bedroom, that video and audio automatically switch to HDMI output and back to my Asus ThunderFX USB DAC when i go to my Yamakasi Catleap monitor using DVI.

i think if you want this "Auto Detect Feature" you are talking about i have seen in the Realtek Audio Controlpanel, then if u have that install check it out and see if u can find the "Detect Feature" in there, dunno if it will switch the audio itself i don't remember but i have seen that from Lenovo and others manufactor using Realtek onboard audio chips.


----------

